# Attire for 2016 SMF weekend



## kiska95 (Aug 20, 2015)

1319812340-worlds-largest-sausage-festival-gets-un



__ kiska95
__ Aug 20, 2015






The SMF leads practice getting ready to kick off the 2016 SMF forum weekend!


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 20, 2015)

Three Little Piggies! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Aug 20, 2015)

There may be a prize for identifying who is who


----------



## smokewood (Aug 21, 2015)

Where's the big bad  wolf?


----------



## resurrected (Aug 22, 2015)

smokewood said:


> Where's the big bad  wolf?



I'm here :biggrin:


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 22, 2015)

Nah you're a pussy! (cat)

Daaaaannnnnyyyyy, Smokey wood wants to know where you are????????


----------



## resurrected (Aug 22, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Nah you're a pussy! (cat)
> 
> Daaaaannnnnyyyyy, Smokey wood wants to know where you are????????



I can't lick my bottom :devil:


----------



## smokewood (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah thanks for that........................... so that explains the bad breath then


----------

